# Ug omega?



## American Outlaw (Apr 14, 2016)

Feedback
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_NENE (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a vial of Deca n nothing like that....


----------

